# Suzuki Re-Power Engine Arrivals



## Txobsource (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a load of 2021 Suzuki Outboards Arriving next week for limited stock sizes are
40hp white 20"
50hp white 20"
60hp white 20"
115" black 20"
140 black 20"
150 ss matte black 25"
175 white 20" 
200 black 20" 
200 white 20"
Call or Text for a full Re-Power quote for any of these 2021 Model's we are receiving. 

281-960-0696 Josh Piver @ Texas Outboard Source Inc. 

[email protected]


----------

